# Bandsaw feeding coming——



## David Hill (Jan 5, 2020)

Not turning yet....
I decided to restock on some blanks,and the bandsaw is needing to be fed. It is a glorious morning so I marked slabs then got out the electric chainsaw to cut them all to size.
Pics show Mesquite, Sour Gum (lite colored), Anaqua (knockaway or sandpaper tree— also light colored), Black Walnut, and then the next stack of Mesquite to be done. 18 in electric chainsaw for scale.
2 dozen total blanks— not bad for a morning.

Reactions: Like 5 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 5


----------



## David Hill (Jan 5, 2020)

David Hill said:


> Not turning yet....
> I decided to restock on some blanks,and the bandsaw is needing to be fed. It is a glorious morning so I marked slabs then got out the electric chainsaw to cut them all to size........
> 
> ok, I gathered and stacked’em— about 30.
> And a shot of some I’ve cut.

Reactions: Like 6 | Way Cool 1


----------



## David Van Asperen (Jan 5, 2020)

Looks like you will be turning soon Awesome looking blanks

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Nature Man (Jan 5, 2020)

Beautiful! Never heard of Anaqua! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Gardnaaa (Jan 5, 2020)

So jealous! Sounds like a morning well spent!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Gardnaaa (Jan 5, 2020)

Gardnaaa said:


> So jealous! Sounds like a morning well spent!


I’ll take one of each! ;) lol!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Graybeard (Jan 6, 2020)

You got your exercise. Some nice material, I'm sure you'll do it justice.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## TXMoon (Jan 6, 2020)

Some of these up for grabs or are you showing off? 

I need a larger (12" x 4"? ) mesquite bowl blank for table center piece. Wha'cha got? I might take more than one if you got it just because I like mesquite.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## David Hill (Jan 6, 2020)

TXMoon said:


> Some of these up for grabs or are you showing off?
> 
> I need a larger (12" x 4"? ) mesquite bowl blank for table center piece. Wha'cha got? I might take more than one if you got it just because I like mesquite.



showing off......a little---make some of the northern guys drool a little.
Got that---or can cut.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## David Hill (Jan 6, 2020)

Gardnaaa said:


> I’ll take one of each! ;) lol!


I have been known to sell some now'n then......

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## TXMoon (Jan 6, 2020)

David Hill said:


> showing off......a little---make some of the northern guys drool a little.
> Got that---or can cut.


Sweet. I'll drive out next weekend if you're free. I'll PM you later this week.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gardnaaa (Jan 6, 2020)

David Hill said:


> I have been known to sell some now'n then......


Let me know!


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 6, 2020)

That is good sized pile of blanks....

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## David Hill (Jan 6, 2020)

Gardnaaa said:


> Let me know!



What you want?


----------



## Gardnaaa (Jan 7, 2020)

Where are you at price wise? I’ve never turned any of those except black walnut. I only have a 12x16 lathe so I can’t turn anything super wide either. So if you have anything on the smaller side!


----------



## ebill (Jan 7, 2020)

David Hill said:


> ......... 18 in electric chainsaw for sale.



- @David Hill I snickered reading that ..... blank 1: _this shouldn't take too long_ .... blank 5: _this is going to take longer than I thought_ .... blank 7:_ why can't this thing cut any faster_ .... blank 10:_ I have just got to get a better saw .._... blank 15: _if I ever finish this pile, this chain saw is so gone ! ......._

- ebill > I'd love to try a bowl size pc of mesquite, you selling any ?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## TXMoon (Jan 7, 2020)

Gardnaaa said:


> Where are you at price wise? I’ve never turned any of those except black walnut. I only have a 12x16 lathe so I can’t turn anything super wide either. So if you have anything on the smaller side!


In my humble opinion, Mesquite is great to turn. It's a hard wood that sands and takes a finish well.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## David Hill (Jan 7, 2020)

@ebill , @Gardnaaa , I’m getting vibes that Mesquite is interesting to y’all. Give me a size range? Like to use frb’s to ship.
Once I know, will post pix to pick from in sale forum— it’s the rules.
LFRB is $30 plus ship, MFRb ~$20 thereabouts.

Reactions: Like 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## Gdurfey (Jan 7, 2020)

you tease...………...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Gardnaaa (Jan 7, 2020)

David Hill said:


> @ebill , @Gardnaaa , I’m getting vibes that Mesquite is interesting to y’all. Give me a size range? Like to use frb’s to ship.
> Once I know, will post pix to pick from in sale forum— it’s the rules.
> LFRB is $30 plus ship, MFRb ~$20 thereabouts.



hard decision! Since I haven’t turned any of those except black walnut and I love black walnut! And are you talking like 1 blank per box plus shipping or whatever you can fit in the box? Like I said I have a 12x16 lathe, so I think to clear the tool rest I can only turn 8 or 9 inches wide. I haven’t measured it. So I don’t need massive pieces


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Jan 7, 2020)

Gardnaaa said:


> hard decision! Since I haven’t turned any of those except black walnut and I love black walnut! And are you talking like 1 blank per box plus shipping or whatever you can fit in the box? Like I said I have a 12x16 lathe, so I think to clear the tool rest I can only turn 8 or 9 inches wide. I haven’t measured it. So I don’t need massive pieces


Zack, you can almost turn up to 12" if you position your tool rest properly. I had a 12" swing awhile back, and was turning 11 1/2" pieces. ........... Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## TXMoon (Jan 7, 2020)

Gardnaaa said:


> hard decision! Since I haven’t turned any of those except black walnut and I love black walnut! And are you talking like 1 blank per box plus shipping or whatever you can fit in the box? Like I said I have a 12x16 lathe, so I think to clear the tool rest I can only turn 8 or 9 inches wide. I haven’t measured it. So I don’t need massive pieces


From my understanding a 12" lathe means it's 6" from the center line of the drive to the bed. I can turn an 11" blank as long as the banjo is not under the wood. My last bowl was started at 11" and finished at 10 3/4" dia with no problems.


----------



## Gardnaaa (Jan 7, 2020)

Someone told me I’d only be able to turn 8” or 9” on a 12” lathe. Do I just need a longer tool rest? I just have the stock one that came with my laguna. Thank god I found this website. I’ve already learned so much here in the short time I’ve been here. You guys are all so much help. Really appreciate it.


----------



## David Hill (Jan 7, 2020)

Gardnaaa said:


> hard decision! Since I haven’t turned any of those except black walnut and I love black walnut! And are you talking like 1 blank per box plus shipping or whatever you can fit in the box? Like I said I have a 12x16 lathe, so I think to clear the tool rest I can only turn 8 or 9 inches wide. I haven’t measured it. So I don’t need massive pieces


Whatever you want, size wise, I don’t get much Walnut here— wasn’t intending that to go.
Can cut whatever size you want— lots can go in a frb.


----------



## TXMoon (Jan 7, 2020)

Gardnaaa said:


> Someone told me I’d only be able to turn 8” or 9” on a 12” lathe. Do I just need a longer tool rest? I just have the stock one that came with my laguna. Thank god I found this website. I’ve already learned so much here in the short time I’ve been here. You guys are all so much help. Really appreciate it.


I agree!! This is a great forum. 

I have the stock Laguna 1216 as well. I am having a hell of a time finding after market rests that will fit. A Nova 1" post is too big and the 25mm post I bought from Grizzly is too small. So I bought shim stock so I can use the 25mm. I bought a curved tool rests for the inside of bowls, but so far the one that came with the lathe has served me well.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## trc65 (Jan 7, 2020)

Gardnaaa said:


> Someone told me I’d only be able to turn 8” or 9” on a 12” lathe. Do I just need a longer tool rest? I just have the stock one that came with my laguna. Thank god I found this website. I’ve already learned so much here in the short time I’ve been here. You guys are all so much help. Really appreciate it.



I've got a Rikon with 12.5" advertised. Last fall I roughed out some cottonwood that was about 12.4". As long as it clears the bed, you can work it. Only problem is you can't move the tool rest from front to backside of bowl without removing blank from lathe. When I need to do that, I leave the blank attached to the chuck(or faceplate) and unscrew it. That way don't have to worry about it running true.

Btw, pretty sure when I get ready to final turn the cottonwood, I'll have to trim it on the bandsaw so it can clear the bed...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## David Hill (Jan 7, 2020)

ebill said:


> - @David Hill I snickered reading that ..... blank 1: _this shouldn't take too long_ .... blank 5: _this is going to take longer than I thought_ .... blank 7:_ why can't this thing cut any faster_ .... blank 10:_ I have just got to get a better saw .._... blank 15: _if I ever finish this pile, this chain saw is so gone ! ......._
> 
> - ebill > I'd love to try a bowl size pc of mesquite, you selling any ?



I'm game----What size(s)??


----------



## ebill (Jan 12, 2020)

@David Hill > thanks for that. I hit you with a conversation to take this off this thread. 

- thanks, ebill

Reactions: Like 1


----------

